# New Senior Hunter



## mlg1900 (Jun 12, 2013)

Hello Everyone! 
I wanted to share our good news. Ginger completed her Senior Hunter title the first weekend of December! So very proud of my girl! 

The last time I posted was back in the early part of 2017 and our trainer had mentioned that her hunting drive was too low and that she would never complete her title. You all were very helpful. I got her on birds as much as I could and stopped taking her to that trainer. I did work in my own back yard and at the local WMAs. I also started working with another local lady who has 2 MH Vizslas and working on her 3rd. 

Now I am going to let her have fun hunting and work on getting a SH on my younger Vizsla. She is a toughy! 

Thanks again for being so helpful!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Congratulations to you both.
I'm so happy you didn't give up, and found what she needed to shine in the field.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

well done


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

That is WONDERFUL... I am so PROUD of you for sticking to your guns and taking her through this!!!

Congratulations to both of you!!


----------



## Starrpath (Nov 7, 2017)

Congratulations on a job well done, by both of you! There is nothing like working, working, working towards perfecting the hunting dog and all of a sudden seeing the light go on as she snaps to a point, grows to hold steady through shot, works with brace-mates, retrieves on command and brings it to hand. I am so happy for you both and excited for your next SH title.


----------



## mlg1900 (Jun 12, 2013)

Thank you all so much!


----------

